# Sylvius Leopold Weiss



## Haydninplainsight

S.L. Weiss was a German, Baroque period lutenist and composer born in 1687 in Grodkow, modern day Poland. He was a contemporary of J.S. Bach and is said to have competed with him in improvisation (for which Bach was famous)

"Anyone who knows how difficult it is to play harmonic modulations and good counterpoint on the lute will be surprised and full of disbelief to hear from eyewitnesses that Weiss, the great lutenist, challenged J. S. Bach, the great harpsichordist and organist, at playing fantasies and fugues." [from wikipedia]

Most of his work is difficult to transcribe to other instruments than the lute but much of it is now available for classical guitar. This is my personal favourite piece:


----------



## Headphone Hermit

I bought a CD of Weiss' sonatas almost 30 years ago and have enjoyed it ever since. Lovely music

Have to say, I much prefer lute music played on a lute, rather than a guitar .... similarly, I prefer harpsichord music on a harpsichord rather than a piano unless played by someone like Angela Hewitt who uses a piano in a very convincing and persuasive manner.


----------



## Triplets

I have bought a few discs of Weiss music. At his best he rivals Bach for interest, but there are a lot of duller valleys between the peaks. It would be good if a luteinist was to concentrate of the better works and avoid trying for a "complete" edition


----------



## Ukko

Triplets said:


> I have bought a few discs of Weiss music. At his best he rivals Bach for interest, but there are a lot of duller valleys between the peaks. It would be good if a luteinist was to concentrate of the better works and avoid trying for a "complete" edition


To 'fully appreciate' Weiss' music for lute, it is necessary first to love the instrument's speech - and then to appreciate the rather formal way Weiss has with conversation. For me the instrument can lift the equivalent of a dissertation on the price of cod to pleasurable levels.

However, if you are saying that Weiss was not 'the Abel of his instrument', I agree.


----------



## Guest

Guitar transcriptions have to compromise the bass lines by moving them up an octave. If that doesn't bother anyone, then there are many good recordings, but by all means avoid any of Kurt Schneeweiss' discs...he is the most clueless, mannered, unmusical player I have heard in ages! This one is excellent:










This is a good series played on the lute:


----------



## Guest

Haydninplainsight said:


> Most of his work is difficult to transcribe to other instruments than the lute but much of it is now available for classical guitar. This is my personal favourite piece:


If you know Nikita Koshkin's guitar pieces, you might be interested to know that she is his wife!


----------



## Ingélou

This link from Florida State University is about Weiss - https://guides.lib.fsu.edu/c.php?g=353115&p=2383513 - and includes some samples. Last updated October 2020.


----------

